# من الذي مات على الصليب.؟



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*ممنوع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية

Christian Knight*


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

لو من الممكن نقل الموضوع لمنتدى الرد على الشبهات أكون شاكرة 
تحياتى ،،،


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*ان الذي مات على الصليب هو السيد المسيح له المجد و اسلم روحه البشرية لكن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته .....*

*و كما قال داؤد النبي بالوحي ..... *

*[q-bible]لأَنَّكَ لَنْ تَتْرُكَ نَفْسِي فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ. لَنْ تَدَعَ تَقِيَّكَ يَرَى فَسَادًا.[/q-bible]*

*نرجع و نقول *

*الله لا يموت ابدا لانه هو معطي الحياة *


*و السيد المسيح بموته على الصليب ..... وقع الموت على ناسوته فقط في حين لاهوته لا يتأثر لان اللاهوت لا يصيبه الموت الفعلي *


*و السيد المسيح بموته فارقت روحه جسده البشري ..... كما قال في الانجيل بحسب لوقا 23: 46*

*[q-bible]وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ[/q-bible]*​ 

*نأخذ مثال توضيحي *

*اذا مات شخص معين (فلان)*

*لا يقال جسد فلان مات ....... لكن يقولون فلان هو الذي مات *

*اي ان روحه فارقت جسده ........ فيقولون عن الانسان انه ميت*

*لكن في الحقيقة ...... الجسد هو الذي يموت و يرجع الى التراب..... في حين الروح لا يقع عليها الموت لانها من طبيعة مختلفة عن الجسد*

*الروح تتأثر بموت الجسد معنويا لا فعليا *



*نبسط الامور اكثر ..... *

*اذا تعرض جسد الانسان للضرب او الحرق مثلا ...... لا يقع الالم على الروح فعليا *

*لكن الروح سوف تتألم معنويا بتألم الجسد الفعلي بواسطة الحرق او الضرب او اي مؤثر مادي *



*نعود للاساس في الموضوع *

*عندما نقول ان السيد المسيح له المجد هو الذي مات على الصليب ...... لا يعني ان الله يموت *



*كل النصوص الذي لم تقرأوها اصلا ....... تؤيد هذا الكلام لان الايمان المسيحي هو من صلب كلام الله لا خارج عنه *


*و اما عن مسالة خطية الاباء و الابناء ...... نعم ....... لا احد يتحمل وزر غيره اي ان الله لا يعاقب شخص على خطيئة ابيه ...... *

*و هذا الموضوع لا يتعارض مع الفداء ابدا *

*لان السيد المسيح هو بارادته فدانا لا عقابا ! *


*اظن هذا الشرح كافي جدا لفهم الموضوع بشكل اكبر*


----------



## laith_shall (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

الحمد لله الذى أعطى العقل للإنسان حتى يفكر ويستنبط ما يمكنه أن يستنبط 
لكن الذى يهمل عقله لغيره حتى يفكر له فلن يصل إلى حق 
أرجو  من الإخوة النصارى أن يفكروا جيدا ويتعقلوا فيما قالته أختنا الكريمه
وجزاك الله خيرا أيتها الأخت الكريمة 
وجعلك الله مفتاحاً للحق مغلاقةً للشر


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

لا بصراحة مش واضح خالص ....
واحدة واحدة معايا .....

 طيب واية اللى يخلى الرب اللى أنتم تقولون أن هو نفسة سيدنا المسيح  يتصلب من الأساس ويعذب نفسة وكيف يموت الرب فى عقيدتكم وما حاجتة طالما أنة هو الرب لفعل كل هذا  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولماذا يترك الرب نفسة لليهود ليصلبونة أليس كفيل بأن يدافع الرب عن نفسة ....
ماذا كان يريد أن يثبت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولمن طالما أنة الرب ......


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> لا بصراحة مش واضح خالص ....
> واحدة واحدة معايا .....


 
*ركزي جيدا قبل ان تكتبي كلمة واحدة و تردي *

*ما هو غير الواضح بالضبط ؟؟؟ *


*و اكيد واحدة واحدة معاك !*

*لكن انت طرحتي موضوع متشعب جدا من البداية* 

*و هذه مساوئ اللصق من المواقع الاخرى !*



> طيب واية اللى يخلى الرب اللى أنتم تقولون أن هو نفسة سيدنا المسيح يتصلب من الأساس ويعذب نفسة وكيف يموت الرب فى عقيدتكم وما حاجتة طالما أنة هو الرب لفعل كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ولماذا يترك الرب نفسة لليهود ليصلبونة أليس كفيل بأن يدافع الرب عن نفسة ....
> ماذا كان يريد أن يثبت ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولمن طالما أنة الرب ......


 
*الى ان ينتهي الموضوع الاساسي ..... نجيب على الاسئلة الاخرى *


*هل لديك سؤال بخصوص الموضوع الاساسي او أي رد ؟؟ *​


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

أقتباس كتابي 
وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ 


معنى كدة أن يسوع نادى أباة الذى هو الرب ( مظبوط كدة ) 
أذن لماذا تقولون أن المسيح هو الرب ؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح هو الرب
 أم إبن الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بصراحة لا أفهم شىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## laith_shall (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

هل بالفعل تم انفصال بين اللاهوت والناسوت قبل الصلب أم أنهما صلبا وإن كان الإنفصال قد تم بالفعل قبل الصلب فمن الذى صلب[/B]1-هل هو الناسوت(الجزء الإنسانى ) إذن فكيف يعذب اللاهوت ناسوته أمن أجل تكفير خطايا البشر ومحوها ألا يستطيع خالق البشر أن يتجاوز عن خطاياهم وإن كان لابد من فداء فلما لا يكون الفداء بمن أخطأ (آدم) لم الفداء بمن لا يخطىء إنه محض الظلم 
وكيف قام الجسد من القبر بعد دفنه وهو منفصل عن لاهوته أو روحه كما وضح المشرف أللجسد هذه القدرة أظن أن المشرف قدبين هذا جليا بأن الجسد ليس له مثل هذه القدره
2-وإن كان الذى صلب هو اللاهوت فهذا غير معقول إذما الذى كان محمولاً على الصليب  إلا الجسد
3-وإن كان اللاهوت قد صلب مع الناسوت فلا متحكم فى الكون بعده ويكون الكون بغير متحكم فيه .


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> أذن لماذا تقولون أن المسيح هو الرب ؟؟؟؟؟
> المسيح هو الرب
> أم إبن الرب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بصراحة لا أفهم شىء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*هنا السيد المسيح له المجد يتكلم مع الله أبيه *

*فهو ابن الله ..... الاقنوم الثاني الذي تجسد *


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> هل بالفعل تم انفصال بين اللاهوت والناسوت قبل الصلب أم أنهما صلبا وإن كان الإنفصال قد تم بالفعل قبل الصلب فمن الذى صلب


 

*يبدو انك لم تقرا الرد الذي وضعته ابدا *

*اما بالنسبة للسؤال الثاني فهو خارج الموضوع ...... *

*اقرأ الرد و سوف تجد الاجابة*


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

طيب لة مشرفين هنا وأعضاء كل كلامهم على ان المسيح هو الله وليس أبن الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما حاجة الله أن يصلب أبنة فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

اى سؤال تقصد أنة خارج الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْد )

تقولون هنا الرب قد صلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب أزاى أنت تقول أن الذى صلب هو ابن الله ,,,,,,

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 6 : 14 وَاللَّهُ قَدْ أَقَامَ الرَّبَّ ).

كيف أن الله قد أقام الرب
هل هناك فى عقيدتكم ربان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> طيب لة مشرفين هنا وأعضاء كل كلامهم على ان المسيح هو الله وليس أبن الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*السيد المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني او الكلمة الالهية الذي تجسد على الارض *

*و البنوة لا تعني ابن بالمعنى البشري نتيجة علاقة او ما شابه *

*فالسيد المسيح ولد من الآب كما تولد الكلمة من العقل *




> وما حاجة الله أن يصلب أبنة فلماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*انت سؤالك الاساسي .......من مات على الصليب ؟؟*

*فالرجاء الالتزام بهذا السؤال بدل التعرج على سبب الفداء الذي هو موضوع واسع جدا*

*عندما ننتهي من هذا المحور نجيب على المحاور القادمة *​


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> (ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْد )
> 
> تقولون هنا الرب قد صلب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب أزاى أنت تقول أن الذى صلب هو ابن الله ,,,,,,
> 
> ...


 

انت بحاجة الى الذهاب الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة 


للسؤال عن الثالوث الاقدس و الاقانيم الالهية في الاله الواحد


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *السيد المسيح هو الاقنوم الثاني او الكلمة الالهية الذي تجسد على الارض *
> 
> *و البنوة لا تعني ابن بالمعنى البشري نتيجة علاقة او ما شابه *
> 
> ...



معك للرد على هذا المحور وكل المحاور الأخرى كما تقول


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> انت بحاجة الى الذهاب الى قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة
> 
> 
> للسؤال عن الثالوث الاقدس و الاقانيم الالهية في الاله الواحد



وهل أنت مشرف ولا تستطيع الرد عما فى دينك ؟؟؟؟
هل يحتاج بى الأمر أن أذهب بأسئلتى لمكان أخر .....
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

سألتك أسئلة بسيطة وكنت أتمنى الإجابة عنها .......


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> الإبن: كلمة الله المتجسّد (حكمة الله، عقل الله الناطق) أليس كذلك من كلامك
> من أين لك أن الأبن وهو المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق وما دليلك ؟؟؟؟؟
> وما حاجة الرب أن يتمثل فى ثلاثة أجزاء
> وما الحاجة لأن يصلب أبنة وهو كلمة الرب كما تقولون ويعذبها هل الرب يحب أن يعذب عقلة .......


 
عقل الله هو الله .... 

الثلاثة في الواحد ...... الآب و الكلمة و الروح 

الله لا يتجزأ لكن له 3 اقانيم 

كما ان الانسان هو النفس و الروح و الجسد 

فلا نقول ان روح الانسان هي نصف الانسان! 


و كما وضحت سابقا  ..... ان اللاهوت لا يقع عليه الالم و الموت لان الالم و الموت يقع على البشرية 



> اذن الذى مات على الصليب عقل الرب وهل يترك الرب العقل يتعذب ولماذا وما الفائدة


 
كل اسئلتك الاضافية اجابتها موجودة في ردي الاول على الموضوع .......


----------



## MARINSE (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

انتظر اجابة الأخوة قبل ان اجيب


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> وهل أنت مشرف ولا تستطيع الرد عما فى دينك ؟؟؟؟
> هل يحتاج بى الأمر أن أذهب بأسئلتى لمكان أخر .....
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> سألتك أسئلة بسيطة وكنت أتمنى الإجابة عنها .......


 

*انت من الاساس قمت بنقل موضوع بأكمله عن من مات على الصليب *

*و بالنسبة الى الاسئلة الاخرى ... *
*تحتاجين الذهاب الى القسم المخصص للاسئلة و الاجوبة  ..... *

*و فتح موضوع مستقل*

* و بكل سرور س**نجيبك على كل محور .... واحدة واحدة كما تريدين *


*لان الاسئلة المتشعبة تشتت الموضوع الاساسي *


*بالمناسبة .... هذا الموضوع مكانه في قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة ايضا *


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

وأنا أيضاً أنتظر


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

أنا قلت فى أخر الموضوع بأمانة أن الموضوع منقول ولم أقل ان الموضوع لى ؟؟؟؟
وليس هذا عيب أو حرام مثلا 
لأن هذة الأسئلة ليس لها إجابة عندنا وهى نفس ما أحب أن أسألة ........

وشكراً لأن أجابتك أن أذهب فى كل منتدى وأضع شوية أسئلة ؟؟؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> أنا قلت فى أخر الموضوع بأمانة أن الموضوع منقول ولم أقل ان الموضوع لى ؟؟؟؟
> وليس هذا عيب أو حرام مثلا
> لأن هذة الأسئلة ليس لها إجابة عندنا وهى نفس ما أحب أن أسألة ........
> 
> وشكراً لأن أجابتك أن أذهب فى كل منتدى وأضع شوية أسئلة ؟؟؟


 

*ليست المشكلة في النقل بحد ذاته *

*المشكلة في عدم قراءة النصوص بالكامل و بشكل حيادي و الايحاء بانها تناقضات مسبقا !*


*امسكي الكتاب المقدس و اقرأي هذه النصوص كاملة و من ثم اسألي *


*اما من ناحية فتح مواضيع مستقلة ..... لا اجد فيها ضرر بل فيها النفع الكبير لانه تساعد على الاجابات الوافية *


*في النهاية *

*لا يمكن السؤال عن كل شيئ في المسيحية في موضوع واحد *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*ممنوع النسخ من المواقع المحمدية وده اخر تحذير ليك
Christian Knight*


----------



## Christian Knight (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت علما ان الموت لم يقع على اللاهوت وعلما ايضا ان اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت.

كيف لم يمت اللاهوت وهو كان متحدا بالناسوت؟

لان اللاهوت طبيعة روحية غير مادية منزهة عن الالم والموت مثل الروح البشرية فعندما تضرب شخص او تعذبه فانك تعذب جسده والالم يقع الجسد فقط اما الروح فمنزهة عنه وذلك لا يعنى طبعا انها منفصلة عن الجسد.

اعتقد مفيش اجابة اوضح من كده, فهل لديكم اسئلة اخرى يا مسلمين؟*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

اولا السلام والنعمه 
ثانيا الحمد لله انى فتحت الموضوع دة عشان اعرف ادافع عن نفسى لانى لم اخطا 
اولا اخى المبارك كريستيان اولا حضرتك مشرف فى المنتدى يعنى ليك الحق انك تحذف اى موضوع ولكن قبل ما تحذفه كان من المفروض انك تقراءه للاخر و تقول من موقع محمدى وحاجات غريبه 
لو سمحت ارجع للموضوع تانى واقراءه للاخر وحضرتك تفهم انه مفيش حاجه من محمدى ولا غيرة 
دة من منتدى مسيحى 
منتدى البابا كيرلس السادس العلميه 
ودة اللينك عشان حضرتك تتاكد من الكلام دة
http://popekirillos.net/forum/index.php/topic,3902.0.html

وبعد ما تتاكد لو سمحت الا يقراءه بعدك الاخ ماى روك مع انى معرفهوش بس اعتقد انه الا ماسك المنتدى 
ويتاكد من كلامى لانه من كلام حضرتك معناه انى مش مسيحيه ولو سمحت عند دى ونقف لانى مسيحيه وافخر انى مسيحيه ولا اقبل غير انى اكون مسيحيه انا استحمل اهانات لكن توصل انك تعملنى غير كدة لا 

وبعد ما تتاكدوا ياريت ترجعوا الموضوع بتاعى وهكون اسفه انى اشتركت فى منتدى انه بجد مليان بالحاجات المعزيه والروحيه ولما احاول الرد فى موضوع دينى كله من الانجيل ومن منتدى مسيحى اقوم حد يهزائنى 

انا مستنيه ان حضرتك تعيد النظر فى الموضوع لو سمحت


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *الذى مات على الصليب هو الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت علما ان الموت لم يقع على اللاهوت وعلما ايضا ان اللاهوت لم ينفصل عن الناسوت.
> 
> كيف لم يمت اللاهوت وهو كان متحدا بالناسوت؟
> 
> ...



أكيد ليا أسئلة 
وما الداعى أن ينقسم الرب ألى لاهوت وناسوت وغيرة 
لماذاااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟

أهو فى حاجة إلى كل هذة الأنقسامات كى تؤمنون بة  ......


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



كيريا قال:


> اولا السلام والنعمه
> ثانيا الحمد لله انى فتحت الموضوع دة عشان اعرف ادافع عن نفسى لانى لم اخطا
> اولا اخى المبارك كريستيان اولا حضرتك مشرف فى المنتدى يعنى ليك الحق انك تحذف اى موضوع ولكن قبل ما تحذفه كان من المفروض انك تقراءه للاخر و تقول من موقع محمدى وحاجات غريبه
> لو سمحت ارجع للموضوع تانى واقراءه للاخر وحضرتك تفهم انه مفيش حاجه من محمدى ولا غيرة
> ...



بصراحة مش فاهمة حاجة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

انا كتبت رد وهم حزفوه من غير سبب حضرتك ممكن تدخلى على اللينك وتقرى الرد دة لو عاوزة


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*اسف يا كيربا على ذلك بس كان المفروض انك تنشرى ادعاءات المسلمين بلون والرد المسيحى بلون اخر وعلى اى حال انا هنشره مرة اخرى.*


----------



## Christian Knight (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*
شبهات محمدية حول الصلب والرد عليها​
حسب العقيدة المسيحية ( السيد المسيح ) مات على الصليب , ولكن هل السيد المسيح الذي مات بزعمهم على الصليب كان الإله أم الإنسان ؟؟ 
الطبيعة الإلهية أم الطبيعة البشرية ؟ 

هناك ثلاثة إحتمالات فقط :
1- الذي مات : الإله فقط ( الطبيعة الإلهية ) .

2 - الذي مات : الإله والإنسان ( الطبيعتين ) .

3 - الذي مات : الإنسان( الطبيعة الإنسانية ). 


يرفض النصارى بشدة الإحتمال الأول والثاني قائلين إن الإله لا يموت .

( التثنية 32 : 40 حي أنا إلى الأبــد )
(إرميا 10: 10 لَكنَّ الرّبَّ هوَ الإلهُ الحَقُّ، الإلهُ الحَيُّ والمَلِكُ الأزَليُّ.)

(حبقوق 1 : 12" ألست أنت منذ الأزل يا ربُّ إلهي قدوسي لا تموت"......)

( 1 تيموثي 6 : 16 الَّذِي وَحْدَهُ لَهُ عَدَمُ الْمَوْتِ...)


بقي الإحتمال الثالث وهو أن الإنسان هو الذي مات !!
والاعتراض على هذه الجزئية كالتالي :
1-هذا القول يخالف ويعارض معتقد الأرثوذكس من أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة ولا يصح الحديث عن الصفات البشرية ( الناسوت ) كشيء منفصل عن ( الصفات الإلهية ) اللاهوت !!.

2- إن كان الإنسان هو الذي مات على الصليب , فما هي التضحية التي قدمها الإله بزعمهم ؟؟.

3- خطيئة البشر بزعمهم كيف يتحملها إنسان وقد جاءت النصوص واضحة :
(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").

(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).


4- جائت أقوال العهد الجديد أن من مات وقام من الأموات هو الرب !! مما يخالف النصوص التي يوردها النصارى من أن الإله لا يموت !!!

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْد )

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 6 : 14 وَاللَّهُ قَدْ أَقَامَ الرَّبَّ ).

(أفسس 1: 20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ،) 

فذكر أن من ان من أقامه الله من الموت سيجلسه عن يمينه ! وبالطبع لم يكن الصفات البشرية هي التي تجلس عن يمين الله !!

( ِرُومِيَة 4 : 24 ..الَّذِينَ سَيُحْسَبُ لَنَا الَّذِينَ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَنْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. )

( الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ 13 : 20وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رَاعِيَ الْخِرَافِ الْعَظِيمَ، رَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ،)



مما سبق يتضح أن الزعم بأن من مات على الصليب ( حسب رأيهم ) هو الطبيعة الإنسانية فقط مرفوض ويتعارض مع النصوص الواضحة بالكتاب المقدس . 

( لوقا 23 : 46 ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح)

من الذي مات حسب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟

إن كان الذي يهب الحياة قد مات، فمن سيعيده إلى الحياة مرة أخرى؟!



سؤال : هل كان الله تعالى مع السيد المسيح كما قال ؟ أم تركه كما قال أيضا" ؟؟

( يوحنا 16 : 32 هوذا تأتي ساعة وقد أتت الآن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد الى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي.وانا لست وحدي لان الآب معي.)
( متى 27 :46 ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
تقول:

1 - هذا القول يخالف ويعارض معتقد الأرثوذكس من أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة ولا يصح الحديث عن الصفات البشرية ( الناسوت ) كشيء منفصل عن ( الصفات 

الإلهية ) اللاهوت !!.

من قال ان هذا القول يعارض الأرثوذكس, السيد المسيح هو الإله المتجسد هو طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين بعد الإتحاد, و هذا الإتحاد بدون إخطلاط ولا إمتزاج ولا تغيير و لا إنفصال.
أي أن لم تطغي أحد الطبيعتين علي الآخري و لا كونوا طبيعة جديدة مستحدثة, ولا وجد وقت من بعد الإتحاد كان فيه إنفصال.
و لكن لكل طبيعة خصائصها, فعندما يتألم السيد المسيح يتألم بالناسوت و ليس اللاهوت لأن اللاهوت منزه عن الألم و عندما يقوم السيد المسيح بمعجزة تظهر من خلال الجسد و لكنها بقوة اللاهوت.
فالسيد المسيح له المجد عندما مات علي الصليب فارقت روحة البشرية جسدة البشري و لكن لم يفارق أي منهما لاهوته, أي أن لاهوته كان متحدا مع الروح و مع الجسد في نفس الوقت.
2- إن كان الإنسان هو الذي مات على الصليب , فما هي التضحية التي قدمها الإله بزعمهم ؟؟.


لو كان إنسان عاديا لصح قولك و لكنه هو الإله المتجسد الظاهر في صورة إنسان.
و التضحيه هي ان الله أخلي نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد ظاهراً بين الناس كإنسان و إحتمل الآلام بالجسد الخالي من الخطية و قبل الموت الذي هو جذاء الخطية و الذي يستحقة كل إنسان.
فنحن نقول ان الذي مات علي الصليب هو الجسد الإنساني المتحد باللاهوت.
فلو أن إنسان عادي مات لمات من إجل خطيته و لما كان فداء,
و لكن كان يجب ليتم الفداء ان تتوفر الشروط الآتيه في الفادي:
*أن يكون إنسان لأن الذي أخطأ كان إنسان العقاب واقع علي البشر.
*غير محدود ليفي عدل الله غير المحدود حيث الخطية تكسب عقوبتها من المُخْطَأ في حقة فعقوبة سبك لزميلك تختلف عنها لمديرك تختلف عنها لرئيس دولتك.
*بلا خطية حتي لا يموت من أجل خطيته.

و هذه الشروط لا تتوافر إلا في السيد المسيح.
3- - خطيئة البشر بزعمهم كيف يتحملها إنسان وقد جاءت النصوص واضحة :
(حزقيال 18 : 20 - 21 " النفس التي تخطيء هي تموت، الابن لا يحمل من إثم الأب، والأب لا يحمل من إثم الابن، بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون ").

(2 أيام25: 4 لا تموت الآباء لأجل البنين، ولا البنون يموتون لأجل الآباء، بل كل واحد يموت لأجل خطيته ).


بالفعل لا يتحمل أحد عقاب خطية غيرة لأن الكل مدان و لايستطيع ان يفي دينه ليفي دين غيرة, و هذا لا ينطبق علي السيد المسيح له المجد القدوس البار.
و ان كانت النصوص التي ذكرتها أساساً تتحدث عن العقوبة الأرضية للخطية و ليست الأبدية , و الفداء من العقوبة الأبدية و ليست الأرضية.
4- جائت أقوال العهد الجديد أن من مات وقام من الأموات هو الرب !! مما يخالف النصوص التي يوردها النصارى من أن الإله لا يموت !!!

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 2 : 8 ..... لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْد )

(ِ 1 كُورِنْثُوسَ 6 : 14 وَاللَّهُ قَدْ أَقَامَ الرَّبَّ ).

(أفسس 1: 20 الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، إِذْ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَأَجْلَسَهُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ،) 

فذكر أن من ان من أقامه الله من الموت سيجلسه عن يمينه ! وبالطبع لم يكن الصفات البشرية هي التي تجلس عن يمين الله !!

( ِرُومِيَة 4 : 24 ..الَّذِينَ سَيُحْسَبُ لَنَا الَّذِينَ نُؤْمِنُ بِمَنْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ. )

( الْعِبْرَانِيِّينَ 13 : 20وَإِلَهُ السَّلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رَاعِيَ الْخِرَافِ الْعَظِيمَ، رَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ،)


لا يوجد أي خلاف او تناقض فكما قلنا ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد و لحظة الموت فارقت الروح الإنسانية الجسد الإنساني و لم يفارق أي منهما اللاهوت.
فهو الرب الإله الظاهر في صورة الإنسان.
و اما موضوع الجلوس عن يمين الآب, فجسد القيامة جسد روحاني ممجد له خصائص غير خصائص الجسد الأرضي.

5- ( لوقا 23 : 46 ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح)

من الذي مات حسب الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟؟

إن كان الذي يهب الحياة قد مات، فمن سيعيده إلى الحياة مرة أخرى؟!

أعتقد اني أجبت ضمناً عن هذا السؤال.
6- سؤال : هل كان الله تعالى مع السيد المسيح كما قال ؟ أم تركه كما قال أيضا" ؟؟

( يوحنا 16 : 32 هوذا تأتي ساعة وقد أتت الآن تتفرقون فيها كل واحد الى خاصته وتتركونني وحدي.وانا لست وحدي لان الآب معي.)
( متى 27 :46 ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني.) 

لم يترك الآب الإبن لأنهم واحد في الجوهر بدون إنفصال و إلا لما كان الله له وجود وقتها, ولكن لحظة الصليب عندما حمل السيد المسيح بجسده الإنساني خطية العالم حجب الآب وجهه عنه و لكنه لم يتركه


نقلا عن منتدى اسرة البابا كيرلس السادس.
الرد بقلم admin
http://popekirillos.net/forum/index.php/topic,3902.0.html

اقدم اعتذارى الشديد للعضوة كيربا لانى اعتقدت انها مسلمة.

Christian Knight
.*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

خلاص انا موش زعلانه ربنا يكون فى عونك انا نفسى مبقتش عارفه افرق فى المنتدى هنا المسيحى من المسلم
وعلى العموم احنا اخوات وان كان حزفك لموضوعى كان غيرة منك على الدين المسيحى ودى حاجه تفرح بس بردة كان مفروض حضرتك تقراءه للاخر لانى بجد تعبت من الا حصل وفضلت اصلى عشان ربنا يدافع عنى ويظهر الحق وانا عرفت غلطى ابقى اوضح فى الكتابه بالالوان

ميرسى انك رجعت الموضوع وانا موش زعلانه احنا اخوات 
اختك كيريا


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

كيربا حتى أنتى اللى من نفس الديانة ظلموكى .........
هذا وأن دل على شىء أن هناك عدم قراءة جيدة والتهكم من أول الموضوع .......


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



مسلمة للأبد قال:


> كيربا حتى أنتى اللى من نفس الديانة ظلموكى .........
> هذا وأن دل على شىء أن هناك عدم قراءة جيدة والتهكم من أول الموضوع .......



*بلاش تصطادى فى المية العكرة يا مسلمة, انتى عارفة اننا مبنظلمش حد هنا وما حدث كان خطأ منى واعتذرت عنه.
ده غير ان الموضوع لا يخصك من الاساس.*


----------



## usher2906 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

أنا مع الأخت مسلمة للأبد صحيح يا أختي ولكنهم لا يفهمون شيء ضعي الأغبياء يتلاعبون فسيجيء يوم يعرفون فيه الحقيقة إن الدين عند الله هو الاسلام .

المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله سأخبركم أنا أنتم تقولون بأنه الله وبأنه كداوكدا  ولما لم يحمي نفسه يا مسيح أقول لكم عيسى رسول الله وهو مرفوع اليهود إستطاعوا أن يخدعوكم إقرأ الاية في القرأن لأن كتابكم محرف والله يا أخي .فأطلب منك أن تقرأ في القرأن لا تخف يقول الله تعالى .وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه لهم .....صدق الله العظيم


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> المسيح عيسى إبن مريم رسول الله سأخبركم أنا أنتم تقولون بأنه الله وبأنه كداوكدا ولما لم يحمي نفسه يا مسيح أقول لكم عيسى رسول الله وهو مرفوع اليهود إستطاعوا أن يخدعوكم


 
اعطنا دليل منطقي على كلامك .. 

و اذا امكن ان تشرح لنا كيف خدعنا اليهود !!!


----------



## Christian Knight (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



usher2906 قال:


> ضعي الأغبياء يتلاعبون



*اكيد طبعا تقصد المحمديين بالاغبياء*


----------



## usher2906 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

وهل أشرح لكم وأنتم تحرمونني حق الكلام لم لم استطع كتابن المواضيع في منتداكم لكي تعرفوا الدليل 
والرسائل الخاصة أين هي


----------



## usher2906 (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

وهل أشرح لكم وأنتم تحرمونني حق الكلام لم لم استطع كتابن المواضيع في منتداكم لكي تعرفوا الدليل 
والرسائل الخاصة أين هي


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



Christian Knight قال:


> *بلاش تصطادى فى المية العكرة يا مسلمة, انتى عارفة اننا مبنظلمش حد هنا وما حدث كان خطأ منى واعتذرت عنه.
> ده غير ان الموضوع لا يخصك من الاساس.*



الحمد لله رب العالمين أننى مسلمة وأفتخر ليوم الدين بأسلامى والحمد لله أن ديانتى الأسلام وحبيبى وشفيعى يوم الدين هو سيدنا محمد رسول الله  ....

الموضوع يخصنى لأنكم لا تستطيعون الرد بأسلوب راق على اى مسلم وحتى لم أعتقدتكم أن كيربا مسلم شننت حرب علية فى الكلام .....

الا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## Fadie (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

محمدية للأبد , اجابة سؤالك وصلتك , كيربا اختنا و الموضوع لا يخصك من الاساس و لو تدخلتى فيما لا يخصك مرة اخرى ستحذف مشاركتك , مفهوم؟


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



Fadie قال:


> محمدية للأبد , اجابة سؤالك وصلتك , كيربا اختنا و الموضوع لا يخصك من الاساس و لو تدخلتى فيما لا يخصك مرة اخرى ستحذف مشاركتك , مفهوم؟



العادى كل ما حد يقول حاجة تقولوا هحذف مشاركتك .....
:t31:


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> وهل أشرح لكم وأنتم تحرمونني حق الكلام لم لم استطع كتابن المواضيع في منتداكم لكي تعرفوا الدليل
> والرسائل الخاصة أين هي


 
هذه الحجج الواهية لا تصلح هنا! 

انت كتبت (أي كلام) عسى و لعل تخدع الآخرين 


في المرة القادمة ...... اكتب كلام انت متؤكد منه و بالدليل القاطع 


اذا لا تستطيع كتابة كلام منطقي ..... لا تتعب نفسك و تتعبنا 



و انت مسؤول عن اثبات هذا !!! 



> أقول لكم عيسى رسول الله وهو مرفوع اليهود إستطاعوا أن يخدعوكم


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

من الذي مات على الصليب ؟؟؟؟؟

 لو كان الذي مات على الصليب هو الاله فهذا باطل بالضرورة لأن الإله لا يموت بداهةً : " الذي وحده له عدم الموت " ( 1تيموثاوس الأولى 6 : 16 ) وأيضاً في سفر التثنية 32 : 40 : " حي أنا إلى الأبــد "  وإن كان الذي مات على الصليب وحمل خطايا البشر هو المسيح كإنسان فقط وليس الاله ، فهذا أيضاً باطل للأسباب التالية :

أولاً : لأن فكرة الفداء والتكفير تقضى ان الله نزل وتجسد ليصلب وانه ليس سوى الله قادراً على حمل خطايا البشر على الصليب . ولأن الانسان لا يمكنه ان يحمل على كتفه خطايا البشر كله فلو كان المسيح مات على الصليب كإنسان فقط لصارت المسيحية ديانة جوفاء .

ثانياً : ان القول بأن الذي مات على الصليب وحمل خطايا البشر هو إنسان فقط هو قول مرفوض ومردود لأن هذا الانسان الذي علق على الخشبة ملعون لأنه مكتوب في الشريعة :  (( كل من علق على خشبة ملعون )) [ سفر التثنية ]  واللعنة نقص وطرد من رحمة الله فكيف يكون هذا الانسان الذي اصابته اللعنة والنقص كفئاً لحمل خطايا البشر ؟

ثالثًا : ان القول بأن الذي مات على الصليب هو إنسان فقط هو مناقض لنص قانون الايمان الذي يؤمن به النصارى والذي جاء فيه : ان المسيح إله حق من إله حق . . . نزل وتجسد من روح القدس ، وتأنس وصلب .

فبناء على نص قانون الايمان يكون الإله الحق المساو للأب صلب وقتل أي ان اللاهوت هو الذي صلب وقتل ، وهذا هو مقتضى نص القانون وهذا يبطل العقيدة من اساسها لأن الله لا يموت .

رابعا : ان القول بأن المسيح مات كفارة كإنسان هو قول باطل لأن الكتاب يعلمنا أن الانسان لا يحمل خطيئة أي انسان بل كل انسان بخطيئته يقتل : (( لا يُقْتَلُ الآبَاءُ عَنِ الأَوْلادِ وَلا يُقْتَلُ الأَوْلادُ عَنِ الآبَاءِ. كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ يُقْتَلُ.))  سفر التثنية [ 24 : 16 ] فلو كان المسيح مات كإنسان فان الإنسان لا يحمل خطيئة آخر !


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

لا جديد ... 


كل هذه الآيات نحن قد قرأناها و من خلالها قلنا لكم ..... ان الذي مات على الصليب هو السيد المسيح له المجد و الموت لا يقع على الالوهة لانها منزهة عن الموت لكن في نفس الوقت لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته و لا طرفة عين .....


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

بس يا استاذ ابن الشرق 

الا تلاحظ ان هناك تناقض في كلامك و في الايات اللي كتبت؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

فى ايه اخى كريستيان مغلطش ولا حاجة بالعكس الموضوع الا انا كتبته اقصد الرد كان بدايته تؤكد انه مش مسيحى وبصراحه هو ينرفز وانا بردة غلطانه شويه لانى موضحتش السؤال من الجواب وبصراحه انتم ملكومش دعوة ومتدخلوش وسطينا انتم خليكم فى محمدين ولا حسنين بتاعكم


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> الا تلاحظ ان هناك تناقض في كلامك و في الايات اللي كتبت؟


 
*اكتبي ما تريه متناقضا ... و سنرد بالنعمة *

*مثلا استشهدت بهذه الآية المباركة *

[q-bible]* الذي وحده له عدم الموت* [/q-bible]

* و هذا يؤيد ايماننا بكل قوة لان الالوهة منزهة عن الموت ... *


*الرجاء الكلام بشكل واضح بدل التلويح فقط*


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

ان الذي مات على الصليب هو السيد المسيح له المجد و الموت لا يقع على الالوهة لانها منزهة عن الموت لكن في نفس الوقت لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته و لا طرفة عين


فبناء على نص قانون الايمان يكون الإله الحق المساو للأب صلب وقتل أي ان اللاهوت هو الذي صلب وقتل ، وهذا هو مقتضى نص القانون وهذا يبطل العقيدة من اساسها لأن الله لا يموت .


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*الرد كنت قد فصلته من مشاركتي الاولى #3 على هذه النقطة التي تسميها تناقض في حين انها سوء للفهم *




> *ان الذي مات على الصليب هو السيد المسيح له المجد و اسلم روحه البشرية لكن لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته .....
> 
> و كما قال داؤد النبي بالوحي ..... *
> 
> ...


----------



## amali (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

اوكي شكرا على الشرح بص معايا و ركز

وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ 

إن أرواح البشر جميعاً عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.كيف تمكن المسيح عليه السلام بعد كل هذا التعذيب من النداء بصوت عظيم؟


----------



## usher2906 (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

ربي يحفضك يا أختي الدين عند الله هو الإسلام


----------



## Basilius (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



amali قال:


> اوكي شكرا على الشرح بص معايا و ركز
> 
> وَنَادَى يَسُوعُ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، فِي يَدَيْكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي». وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَسْلَمَ الرُّوحَ
> 
> إن أرواح البشر جميعاً عند الله سبحانه وتعالى.كيف تمكن المسيح عليه السلام بعد كل هذا التعذيب من النداء بصوت عظيم؟



*حضرتك بعد هذة الاسئلة و الجوبة تسالي ذلك السؤال العقيم ؟ 
نعم نادى المسيح بصوت عظيم بعد كل هذا التعذيب *


----------



## steven gerrard (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

عزيزتى امالى

نحن نقول فى القداس

يا من ذاق الموت بالجسد

اى الجسد لان الاله لايموت اللاهوت لايموت

والصوت العالى فى النهاية يرجع للاهوت
​


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

السلام عليكم

و هل عقولكم تتقبل هذا الكلام اللي انتم بتقولوه؟

لان الروح عند الله سبحانه وتعالى واحدة مثل روحي مثل روحك مثل روح المسيح عليه السلام

و هذا اكبر دليل على ان المسيح عليه السلام بشر مثلنا


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> و هل عقولكم تتقبل هذا الكلام اللي انتم بتقولوه؟
> 
> لان الروح عند الله سبحانه وتعالى واحدة مثل روحي مثل روحك مثل روح المسيح عليه السلام
> 
> و هذا اكبر دليل على ان المسيح عليه السلام بشر مثلنا


 
و من قال ان الله له روحين ! 


و ما هو اكبر دليل على ان السيد المسيح بشر ؟؟ 


لاني لم ار اي شيئ يدعم وجهة نظرك


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> و من قال ان الله له روحين !
> 
> 
> و ما هو اكبر دليل على ان السيد المسيح بشر ؟؟
> ...





يا استاذ هناك ايات كثيرة في الانجيل تدل على ان المسيح عليه السلام ماهو الا بشر  و انا اجيبلك البعض منها


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

-إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 2 " صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة جاع "

هل الله سبحانه و تعالى يصوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟  و لمن يصوم يا ترى اذا كان هو الاله؟؟؟


إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 20 : 17 من أقوال المسيح عليه السلام :-" إلى أبي وأبيكم وإلهي وإلهكم "

و هذا يؤكد ان علاقته بالله مثل علاقتنا به نحن البشر تماما



و لسة في ايات كثيرة من الانجيل


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

و هل تعرف ان سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام برئ منكم يوم القيامة ؟؟؟

لانه لم يامركم بعبادته لم يقل لكم انه الهكم لم يقل لكم صلو لي 

انتم فسرتو الانجيل على كيفكم

و اهم دليل في نظرك لماذا يوجد البعض من الاخوان المسيح يؤمنون بوجود الله و الاخرين لا يؤمنون بوجوده؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> -إنجيل متى الإصحاح 4 : 2 " صام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة جاع "
> 
> هل الله سبحانه و تعالى يصوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟ و لمن يصوم يا ترى اذا كان هو الاله؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
*انت ذكرت آيات و اعمال عملها السيد المسيح ليؤكد طبيعته الانسانية الكاملة ..... *

*نعم صام ..... ليعلمنا الصوم *

*و كما شرحنا مرارا ..... للسيد المسيح طبيعة انسانية تامة و طبيعة الهية تامة *

*السيد المسيح له المجد من خلال اعماله و اقواله اثبت الوهيته و اثبت انسانيته *

*لانه هو  الله المتجسد *


*لم لم تقرأ اقوال السيد المسيح الاخرى التي تثبت الوهته ...... و منها المحاورة مع رئيس الكهنة *




*لم أجد حتى الآن حوار جاد بمناقشة الردود التي كتبتها للرد على تساؤلاتك*



> و لسة في ايات كثيرة من الانجيل


 
الانتقاء المصلحي و اقتطاع النصوص مبدأ مرفوض 

اذا تود فعلا التعلم عليك قراءة كل الآيات المباركة حتى نصل الى الحقيقة


----------



## ابن الشرق (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



> و هل تعرف ان سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام برئ منكم يوم القيامة ؟؟؟
> 
> لانه لم يامركم بعبادته لم يقل لكم انه الهكم لم يقل لكم صلو لي
> 
> انتم فسرتو الانجيل على كيفكم


 
هل تعلم انه تقبل السجود من تلاميذه و من الآخرين و لم ينتهرهم ؟؟ 

هل قرأت هذا النص الالهي  في الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الخامس 

[q-bible]
*19 *فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:«الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَقْدِرُ الابْنُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْئًا إِلاَّ مَا يَنْظُرُ الآبَ يَعْمَلُ. لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ فَهذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الابْنُ كَذلِكَ. *20 *لأَنَّ الآبَ يُحِبُّ الابْنَ وَيُرِيهِ جَمِيعَ مَا هُوَ يَعْمَلُهُ، وَسَيُرِيهِ أَعْمَالاً أَعْظَمَ مِنْ هذِهِ لِتَتَعَجَّبُوا أَنْتُمْ. *21 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ. *22 *لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ، *23 *لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.
*24 *«اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. *25 *اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ. *26 *لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، كَذلِكَ أَعْطَى الابْنَ أَيْضًا أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ، *27 *وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. *28 *لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هذَا، فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ، *29 *فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. *30 *أَنَا لاَ أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مِنْ نَفْسِي شَيْئًا. كَمَا أَسْمَعُ أَدِينُ، وَدَيْنُونَتِي عَادِلَةٌ، لأَنِّي لاَ أَطْلُبُ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
[/q-bible]

فهنا يطالب بالكرامة كما يكرمون الآب .. و لا اتصور ان يطلب نبي كرامة الله ! 





> و اهم دليل في نظرك لماذا يوجد البعض من الاخوان المسيح يؤمنون بوجود الله و الاخرين لا يؤمنون بوجوده؟


 
اضحكتني فعلا ... 

هل الذي ينكر وجود الله يبقى مسيحيا !!!!


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ هناك ايات كثيرة في الانجيل تدل على ان المسيح عليه السلام ماهو الا بشر و انا اجيبلك البعض منها


 
اولا كلامك هذا مجرد كذب و هراء و قد وضحناه في مواضيع عديدة

بس الشئ الغريب, ما دخل كلامك هذا في موضوع يتكلم عن صلب المسيح؟

هل هو كثير ان نسألكم شئ من النظام و عدم التشتيت؟


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

يا استاذ ماي روك لو كان كلامي كله كذبا لماذا حذفت ردودي؟؟؟؟؟

شفت ردودي كلها هل خرجت عن الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل اتيت بشئ من القران الكريم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كلو من الانجيل

لماذا حذفتها اذن؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



amali قال:


> يا استاذ ماي روك لو كان كلامي كله كذبا لماذا حذفت ردودي؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> شفت ردودي كلها هل خرجت عن الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
لانها خارج عن الموضوع هذا
الموضوع هذا عن صلب المسيح

يعني لا اعتقد حتتعب ايدك لو اضفتي شبهتك الواهية في موضوع مستقل!


----------



## amali (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب*



My Rock قال:


> لانها خارج عن الموضوع هذا
> الموضوع هذا عن صلب المسيح
> 
> يعني لا اعتقد حتتعب ايدك لو اضفتي شبهتك الواهية في موضوع مستقل!




بصراحة حيرتونا معاكم
:new2::new2::new2::new2:


----------



## My Rock (13 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب*



amali قال:


> بصراحة حيرتونا معاكم
> :new2::new2::new2::new2:


 
لا اعتقد ان الموضوع بهذه الصعبوة لكي تكونوا بهذه الحرية
كل موضوع ليه مساره و انت بدأت بالخروج لموضوع اخر فطلبنا منك ان تفتحي موضوع مستقل
ما الشئ المحير؟


----------



## مسلمة للأبد (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

طيب مش لما تجابوا بأجابات مقنعة الأول نبقى نفتح مواضيع تانية


----------



## ابو ماريانا (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

سلام المسيح معكم بالنسبة لمثل هذه الموضيع عندما تطرح الاخوة المسلمين يسالوا والسؤال فيه عدة فروع خاصة في موضوع كيف ان المسيح هو الله وان كان كيف يصلب ولماذا يعذب نفسه والى اخره فالسؤال فيه فروع كثيرة فاما ان تطرح نقطة حتى لايكون تشتت ويكون الكلام موضوعي ولا يكون كالحوار العقيم تجاوبة على نقطة وهو ينتقل الى نقطة اخرى من غير ميفهم الاولى وهذا النقاش يكون لاجل الانتصار في راي وليس لمعرفة الحق ومثل هذا الموضوع لو كان المسلم صراحة يريد يعرف حقيقة شخص المسيح المفروض يقرا ما موجود في كتابه عن عظمة شخص الرب يسوع اولا وان كان عندو استفسارات حول العقيدة المسيحية عن شخص المسيح ويعني لاهوت وناسوت والصلب وهل انقصل الاهوت عن الناسوت والخ يوجد عشرات الكتب الي تشرح لاهوت المسيح من الكتاب المقدس وتوجد عشرات الكتب التي تتحدث بالاستشهدادات القرانية وغيره من الكتب وياريت يا اخي متضيع وقتك بالنقاش العقيم بل اقرا وفكر واطلب من الرب ان ينير عقلك لتعرف الامور الروحية التي يصعب على الجسديين فهمها فكر بالروح وقارن الروحيات بالروحيات وانا متاكد انك القران بتاعك مبتقراه ولاتعرف عن دينك وتجي عايز تعرف عن المسيح كيف تاتي للمسيحي وتسالوا وانت عندك اللاف المشاكل في عقيدتك مطلوب منكم تحلوها لنا في البداية باعتبار انكم بتقولوا ان دينكم هو الصح فيفضل ان تجيبوا على اللاف الاسئلة قبل متسال المسيحي وبفكرك عايز تنتصر عليه0


----------



## mon9200 (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



laith_shall قال:


> الحمد لله الذى أعطى العقل للإنسان حتى يفكر ويستنبط ما يمكنه أن يستنبط
> لكن الذى يهمل عقله لغيره حتى يفكر له فلن يصل إلى حق
> أرجو  من الإخوة النصارى أن يفكروا جيدا ويتعقلوا فيما قالته أختنا الكريمه
> وجزاك الله خيرا أيتها الأخت الكريمة
> وجعلك الله مفتاحاً للحق مغلاقةً للشر


اول حاجة لأزم تعرفى شروط التضحية؟؟؟؟؟
ان يكون بلأ خطية
ان يكون بلأ حدود
ثانيا
من الذى بل حدود وبلأ خكية غير الله
عندكم اية ان فداينكم بدم عظيم 
من فدى مين
كلمة عظيم تدل على الله
لأنها احد صفات الله ولأتدل على الخروف
يجب الفصل بين الناسوت والأهوت
عرفتى مين المفروض يفكر 
1


----------



## georgesal001 (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*



mon9200 قال:


> اول حاجة لأزم تعرفى شروط التضحية؟؟؟؟؟
> ان يكون بلأ خطية
> ان يكون بلأ حدود
> ثانيا
> ...





الرب يبارككم,
سلام المسيح


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: من الذي مات على الصليب.؟*

*الإخوة الأحباء جميعاً 
إسمحوا لى بتلخيص بعض الأسئلة المتضمنة داخل هذا السؤال ، والإجابات التى تمت عليها :-
(( 1 )) لماذا يسمح الرب بأن يُصلب ويعذب ، ولماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه ؟
++++ لأنه صنع معجزة التجسد الإلهى من أجل هذا ، هو جاء من أجل الصليب ، فكيف يمنعه ؟
++++  لأن خلاص البشر من مصير الجحيم ، يستلزم ذلك .
(( 2 )) ما حاجته لفعل ذلك ، أليس هو الرب الذى يقول للشيئ كن فيكون ؟
++++ أحكام الله عقلانية ومنطقية ، وليست تعسفية 
++++ فالله قال لآدم ، أنه سيموت  إن خالف الوصية ، والله لا يتراجع فى كلامه  . + ولكنه يملك الحكمة لكى يجد الطريقة الملائمة لتنفيذ كلامه ، مع منح الفرصة الجديدة للنجاة .
++++ وتدبير اله ليس فيه شيئاً يشينه ، بل كله طاهر ومقدس . 
++++ وأيضاً ليس فيه شيئاً يخشى منه ، لأنه هو المتحكم فى الحياة والموت ، فإنه لا يخشى من موت الناسوت الذى إتحد به ، لأنه قادر على أن يعيده للحياة .
(( 3 ))كيف يموت الرب ؟
++++ اللاهوت لا يموت ، بل الناسوت – الذى إتحد به اللاهوت – هو الذى مات ، ولأنه ناسوته الخصوصى ، لذلك إكتسب قيمة عظمى .
(( 4 )) كيف قام من الموت وهو منفصل عن لاهوته ؟
++++ اللاهوت لم ينفصل عنه ، وهو قام بقوة لاهوته  المتحد به .
(( 5 ))  ألم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت وقت الصلب والموت ؟
++++ لا ، بل ظل متحداً بكل من الروح البشرية والجسد البشرى ، حتى بعد إنفصال الروح البشرية عن الجسد بالوفاة .
(( 6 )) وكيف كان يتحكم فى الكون آنذاك  ؟
++++ الله لا يتغير ، بل إنه يغير ولا يتغير ، فإن معجزة التجسد لم تؤثر على اللاهوت ، بل ظل هو هو ، مالئ الكون الذى لا تحده حدود  ، المتحكم فى كل الكون .
(( 7 )) ومن الذى نادى على الصليب : " يا أبتاه  " ؟
++++ المسيح هو اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت ، بدون إمتزاج وإختلاط وتغيير وإنفصال وإنقسام ، إنها معجزة ليس لها مثيل .
++++ وهو –لذلك— له كل الصفات اللاهوتية والناسوتية معاً . 
++++ وعبارة : " إبن الله  " ، لها عدة معانى ، فمن جهة اللاهوت ،فإنه هو الإبن بمعنى : " الكلمة " ( أى المنطق والعقل ) المتولد فى الذات الإلهية ، بدون فارق فى الزمن أو الجوهر . ++ ومن جهة الناسوت ، هو إبن الله ، بمعنى الناسوت الخصوصى له  ، الذى على شاكلته فى القداسة والخير ، أى على صورته ومثاله .
++++++ فإنه – بتلك البنوية الناسوتية --  يقول : " يا أبتاه فى يديك أستودع روحى " ، تعبيراً عن أن الروح الناسوتية تفارق الجسد ، بإرادة اللاهوت وليس بحكم الموت الطبيعى ، فإنه موت إختيارى وإرادى ، مثلما سبق هو وقال عن روحه :- " أضعها أنا من ذاتى " .
+++ وبنفس المعنى ، الذى يعبر عن الناسوت -- الذى اللاهوت متحد به بلا إنفصال --  يقول : " إلهى إلهى لماذا تركتنى " ، تأكيداً لأن اللاهوت لم يمنع الألم المرير عن ناسوته الخصوصى ، بل تركه ليتحمله فعلياً ، وليس تمثيلاً  ، لكى تكون ذبيحته الفادية للبشر ، ذبيحة حقيقية ومقبولة .
-------------------------------------------------------
معذرة عن الإطالة ، ولكن الأسئلة كثيرة فعلاً .*


----------

